# Sports and juice



## Jrock (Jun 24, 2016)

Hey guys so I'm an athlete in off season right now so I'm on deca dbol and test getting bigger and all but once season starts (football) what should I run? I hear clen helps open you're lungs I'm just curious about what other people would run during the sport I also am not worried about drug test I have my way around them thanks for the help!!


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Jrock said:


> Hey guys so I'm an athlete in off season right now so I'm on deca dbol and test getting bigger and all but once season starts (football) what should I run? I hear clen helps open you're lungs I'm just curious about what other people would run during the sport I also am not worried about drug test I have my way around them thanks for the help!!


 There is no way around a test for Deca or the enanthate. Your f**ked. The only thing they will not find is the D-Bol after a few weeks. They will also test for Clen if you choose to use it which is just fu**ing stupid to begin with.

Is your coach giving these drugs to you? Do you even know your way around a drug test personally? Or just relying on other people?


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Jrock said:


> Hey guys so I'm an athlete in off season right now so I'm on deca dbol and test getting bigger and all but once season starts (football) what should I run? I hear clen helps open you're lungs I'm just curious about what other people would run during the sport I also am not worried about drug test I have my way around them thanks for the help!!





Quackerz said:


> There is no way around a test for Deca or the enanthate. Your f**ked. The only thing they will not find is the D-Bol after a few weeks. They will also test for Clen if you choose to use it which is just fu**ing stupid to begin with.
> 
> Is your coach giving these drugs to you? Do you even know your way around a drug test personally? Or just relying on other people?


 Depends on the test method surly?


----------



## Jrock (Jun 24, 2016)

sneeky_dave said:


> Depends on the test method surly?


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

sneeky_dave said:


> Depends on the test method surly?


 If he is on a level where he will be tested he would be tested for everything IMO. Only way around it is your standard test/epitest to keep your levels at a high range IMO. That and peptides, GH etc.

Only an idiot would use Deca.


----------



## Jrock (Jun 24, 2016)

sneeky_dave said:


> Depends on the test method surly?


 Ya Ive been getting around it for about 3 years now I just didn't respond to other guy because that's not what I asked


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> If he is on a level where he will be tested he would be tested for everything IMO. Only way around it is your standard test/epitest to keep your levels at a high range IMO. That and peptides, GH etc.
> 
> Only an idiot would use Deca.


 I retract my stupid comment


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Jrock said:


> Ya Ive been getting around it for about 3 years now I just didn't respond to other guy because that's not what I asked


 It does not matter what you run in season, you are already f**ked due to the Deca. Question answered.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> It does not matter what you run in season, you are already f**ked due to the Deca. Question answered.


 @Major EyeswaterI'm sure you recently discussed something to do with metabolites of Deca being detectable in the body for several years after use? Or have I got my wires crossed?

I forget the difference between half life and biological half life?


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

sneeky_dave said:


> @Major EyeswaterI'm sure you recently discussed something to do with metabolites of Deca being detectable in the body for several years after use? Or have I got my wires crossed?
> 
> I forget the difference between half life and biological half life?


 He is right, it can be detected for up to a few years from what I have read. I don't know the science behind it though, I am not as smart as the Major unfortunately.


----------



## Jrock (Jun 24, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> He is right, it can be detected for up to a few years from what I have read. I don't know the science behind it though, I am not as smart as the Major unfortunately.


 This is what I was told before using but where I'm from the testing isn't really testing no one cares what shows up if they did they wouldn't have a team so people look the other way or the test never come but thanks for the info about how F***ed I would be if I got tested still looking for the info I asked for in the first place


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Jrock said:


> Hey guys so I'm an athlete in off season right now so I'm on deca dbol and test getting bigger and all but once season starts (football) what should I run? I hear clen helps open you're lungs I'm just curious about what other people would run during the sport I also am not worried about drug test I have my way around them thanks for the help!!


 To answer your question. Nothing imo


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Jrock said:


> This is what I was told before using but where I'm from the testing isn't really testing no one cares what shows up if they did they wouldn't have a team so people look the other way or the test never come but thanks for the info about how F***ed I would be if I got tested still looking for the info I asked for in the first place


 If the test is worthless then why ask the question?

To answer your question regardless though, the only steroid you can beat a drug test with is a combination of testosterone suspension and epitestosterone in a ratio of roughly 25/3, this can be person dependant though and you would have to run our own blood tests throughout season, you would have to play with the dosages and make sure your test levels remain under 900ng/dl. You can also use MGF which is undetectable, IGF-1 leaves the system within a few hours and GH at night is fairly common if you can afford it.

Either way, as stated, if you re being tested properly you are f**ked, end of.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> If the test is worthless then why ask the question?
> 
> To answer your question though, the only steroid you can beat a drug test with is a combination of testosterone suspension and epitestosterone in a ratio of roughly 25/3, this can be person dependant though and you would have to run our own blood tests throughout season, you would have to play with the dosages and make sure your test levels remain under 900ng/dl. You can also use MGF which is undetectable, IGF-1 leaves the system within a few hours and GH at night is fairly common if you can afford it.
> 
> Either way, as stated, if you re being tested properly you are f**ked, end of.


 Run out of likes.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

sneeky_dave said:


> Run out of likes.


 I don't like that.......


----------



## S1dhu82 (Dec 30, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> I don't like that.......


 Lol I'll give u one but yeah if propa drug test in place nandrolone will be found in blood. Unless u do blood transfusion like Lance


----------



## S1dhu82 (Dec 30, 2015)

Why would u run deca and clen mate ? Deca is gunna help bulk clen is gunna lose fat


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

S1dhu82 said:


> Lol I'll give u one but yeah if propa drug test in place nandrolone will be found in blood. Unless u do blood transfusion like Lance


 I don't think blood transfusions work that way. That is for blood doping. Different thing.


----------



## S1dhu82 (Dec 30, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> I don't think blood transfusions work that way. That is for blood doping. Different thing.


 Lol bro i don't have a clue but this guy must be big if he getting past drug test


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

S1dhu82 said:


> Lol bro i don't have a clue but this guy must be big if he getting past drug test


 :lol:

It probably is Lance.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> I don't think blood transfusions work that way. That is for blood doping. Different thing.


 What's difference? Just save me a Google if you can summarise?


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

sneeky_dave said:


> What's difference? Just save me a Google if you can summarise?


 This can answer it better than I can, all I can do is put it into layman's terms. I am no expert, I just know basic protocols, I would not be able to implement them.

https://www.wada-ama.org/en/questions-answers/blood-doping


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> This can answer it better than I can, all I can do is put it into layman's terms. I am no expert, I just know basic protocols, I would not be able to implement them.
> 
> https://www.wada-ama.org/en/questions-answers/blood-doping


 Will read thanks.


----------



## S1dhu82 (Dec 30, 2015)

Bro if it's ur 1st cycle u don't need deca or dbol. Simple test e 500mg per week 12 weeks is good. Get arimidex 0.5 eod.


----------



## S1dhu82 (Dec 30, 2015)

What sport u do and are u Russian ?


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> This can answer it better than I can, all I can do is put it into layman's terms. I am no expert, I just know basic protocols, I would not be able to implement them.
> 
> https://www.wada-ama.org/en/questions-answers/blood-doping


 Interesting read. I want some synthetic oxygen carriers ha


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

S1dhu82 said:


> Bro if it's ur 1st cycle u don't need deca or dbol. Simple test e 500mg per week 12 weeks is good. Get arimidex 0.5 eod.


 The guy plays football...... He don't need be on full stop.

IMO that is


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

sneeky_dave said:


> Interesting read. I want some synthetic oxygen carriers ha


 I want some epinephrine.

After my op and when I get back into it I am going to get some of that and give it a go. I'll do a shot pre-lift when I finally feel up to trying for a max again. I used to use it it for a f**k around when I was younger, so it should be interesting what that does on a max attempt. lol


----------



## S1dhu82 (Dec 30, 2015)

Thing is people think u just jab and grow lol. Don't understand bulk wise the amount of food we have to eat. Cutting we have to be so strict. People just putting compounds together thinking they gunna look like the rock lol


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> @Major EyeswaterI'm sure you recently discussed something to do with metabolites of Deca being detectable in the body for several years after use? Or have I got my wires crossed?
> 
> I forget the difference between half life and biological half life?


 It was me.

Deca has a fairly long half-life anyway because of the decanoate ester, but the banana skin is that nandrolone and it's metabolites gets into your bodyfat & just sits there for months. Then you go on a pre-contest diet, which liberates bodyfat & releases enough to be picked up in a test.

There is also a possibility that nandrolone could be produced naturally in the body - not in sufficient quantities to be picked up on a standard GP blood test, but enough to be picked up by an IOC level drug test.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Major Eyeswater said:


> It was me.
> 
> Deca has a fairly long half-life anyway because of the decanoate ester, but the banana skin is that nandrolone and it's metabolites gets into your bodyfat & just sits there for months. Then you go on a pre-contest diet, which liberates bodyfat & releases enough to be picked up in a test.
> 
> *There is also a possibility that nandrolone could be produced naturally in the body *- not in sufficient quantities to be picked up on a standard GP blood test, but enough to be picked up by an IOC level drug test.


 Can you elaborate on this please? Would be interesting to hear.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> Can you elaborate on this please? Would be interesting to hear.


 Seconded


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Major Eyeswater said:


> It was me.
> 
> Deca has a fairly long half-life anyway because of the decanoate ester, but the banana skin is that nandrolone and it's metabolites gets into your bodyfat & just sits there for months. Then you go on a pre-contest diet, which liberates bodyfat & releases enough to be picked up in a test.
> 
> There is also a possibility that nandrolone could be produced naturally in the body - not in sufficient quantities to be picked up on a standard GP blood test, but enough to be picked up by an IOC level drug test.


 Thanks


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> Can you elaborate on this please? Would be interesting to hear.


 Horses do it - one of the doping tests for horses is to measure the ratio between testosterone and nandrolone - similar to the way testosterone administration can be picked up in humans by measuring the testosterone / epitestosterone ratio..

Nanadrolone is 19-nortestosterone - which is essentially testosterone with the 19-methyl group removed. One of the first steps in the conversion of testosterone to estradiol is the removal of this group, and there are a couple of biochemical pathways that could easily do it. Another is from androstenedione.

We are talking tiny trace amounts of course - but if you get athletes who are injecting more test in a week than they would normally produce in six months, and using stuff like HCG & aromatase inhibitors, it's quite possible that biochemical pathways which would normally produce infinitesimal amounts can suddenly produce enough to fail a test.

Obviously, many athletes who fail tests for nandrolone but claim to have never used it are lying, or has @banzi suggested, they've inadvertently used it via UGL gear. But researches *have *found traces in the urine of test subjects who only use pharma grade test.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Major Eyeswater said:


> Horses do it - one of the doping tests for horses is to measure the ratio between testosterone and nandrolone - similar to the way testosterone administration can be picked up in humans by measuring the testosterone / epitestosterone ratio..
> 
> Nanadrolone is 19-nortestosterone - which is essentially testosterone with the 19-methyl group removed. One of the first steps in the conversion of testosterone to estradiol is the removal of this group, and there are a couple of biochemical pathways that could easily do it. Another is from androstenedione.
> 
> ...


 Some solid info mate. Cheers.


----------

